Ask HN: Which is your favourite prototyping tool? - xstartup
======
cordite
Paper, scissors, tape, sometimes printed old data, and a pen to fill what’s
missing. Labels for what goes to what for certain actions. To reproduce, I can
use a copy machine.

I can stay remarkably focused in a creative activity while away from a
computer. Programs take more time from me by adding inconsistent friction to
what I want to express, and spending time undoing the magic but wrong
assumptions that are automatically applied break the flow for me.

------
andrei_says_
Pen + paper.

This approach to describing interactivity flows on paper
[https://vimeo.com/133046716](https://vimeo.com/133046716)

Balsamiq

Middlemanapp + scss + susy grids one for an html prototype which then becomes
the style guide.

------
dasmoth
Emacs (other text editors are also available).

The great thing about software (and I definitely do include interactive/UIish
stuff here...) is that the barrier to entry is pretty low. No need to do
anything special just because you’re “prototyping”.

